# Looking for Apple Cinnamon



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a crisp, clean Apple Cinnamon FO? Or would be willing to send me a little sample slice? 

TIA


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

What about mixing an apple with a cinnamon?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll probably order a bunch of samples and try to find a similar one to the one I had. If not, then I'll probably have to mix my own...but that would mean finding an apple that I like and getting the mix right. <sigh>

Southern Garden Scents is having a 20% off sale, so I went to see what I might be getting *low* on. Apple Cinnamon was on my list and they don't have it listed on their site. Also don't have Cucumber Melon, Cedar and Sage and Lilac that I get from them.  Two others are 'out of stock'. So out of 8 that I could have ordered, they only have two available.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Oatmeal, Milk and Honey mixed with Apple Berry Picnic. That's what I'm using for my fall apple cinnamon scent. I got both from Tamera. Yummy!

I call mine AppleBerry Cobbler and it's a sellout. Maybe not exactly what you were looking for but it's nice.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Apple Jack & Peel is a good scent also.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use AH's Apple Jack bumped up with NG's Red Delicious Apple. I like to smell some apple along with the cinnamon.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks.  I'm making notes. Not sure that the OMH blend is what I'm looking for, but it sounds delish. What Kathy said about smelling the apple is what I'm looking for. The one I had smells like crisp apple with a hint of cinnamon. Like applesauce? or apple cider? Apple juice with cinnamon.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Anita, that sounds wonderful! Now I'm going to have to try it  Necie, I am getting ready to test 2 different Apple Spice samples this week, I let you know how they turn out


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Sounds lovely Anita, I am going to have to try that too!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Tamera!!  If I'm not paying attention on this thread, please PM me and let me know. Am hoping I have enough for the fall/winter season, but it's a decent seller year round.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I mixed the OMH and the Apple Berry Picnic. Don't know if I got the proportions right, but it smells good. I swirled some brown mica in the batter. Mixed some batter with small amount of titanium dioxide for some white swirls since it would turn tan. Swirled the top with the leftover scrapings from bucket. To me it needs some cinnamo. How does cinnamon do in soap?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I use cinnamon essential oil and it works just fine. I've also used ground cinnamon. If it's mixed into the soap batter it does fine, but the one time I sprinkled it on the top of my soap it kept attracting water and I was very unhappy with it. Won't do that again.


----------

